# >>>



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

>>>>>>>


----------



## invisible.ink (Feb 2, 2007)

You shouldn't be. Because existing rocks. Now, if only we could FEEL like we exist. That would be even better.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

/////////


----------



## alexandra23 (Dec 15, 2008)

(((Hugs))) Don't ever apologize for that! You are a gift to the world!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

.........


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

>>>>>>>


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

>>>>>>>


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

>>>>>>>>


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

[......


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

......


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

>>>>>>>


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

>>>>>>>


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

......


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

>>>>>>>


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

>>>>>>>


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

I think li'l meant that alcohol drugs and sex suppress her.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

^-^


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Even if you dont want to talk about things with anyone, just know that we're here and we care. We all hope things get better for you.

((hugs))


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2009)

>>>>>>>>


----------

